# doe kidding early?



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a doe that looks like she may be trying to kid early. Does anybody know if the kids are viable at 138 days. She looks like she is losing the plug and is very touchy and seems to be very squishy at the tail head area. She is not due to the end of the month. Can does kid early? Help!!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They can loose the plug a month before kidding so I wouldn't worry too much unless she starts activly pushing and you see amber goo.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No doe will kid before her time (taken from Doe's Code of Honor)
Yes she has probably just lost her plug, what color is it?
She might even be positioning.
I dont know when kids are viable hopefully someone else will let you know.
Ive had em early as 142 days & late as around 160 or so.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I've heard ten days early is the earliest that they can be saved, though my mentor saved a doe kid born 30 days early. She had no hair, and her eyes were still sealed. That doe lived for 9 long years before she passed. It can be done, but it's incredibly difficult. If she is kidding, 12 days early isn't horrible. If its just clear mucus, I wouldn't be too concerned. It's if it's amber colored. If she does kid make sure to keep them warm, inside the house, and get colostrum in them immediately.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is she doing?


----------



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

she is doing fine. no active signs yet that kids are iminent.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great news. Yep I have had does loose the plug 4 weeks before kidding. 

She is just getting you ready to :hair:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

My buck was a preemie, his siblings didn't survive but he did..


----------

